# Farmington Bay question



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm planning on checking out Farmington Bay Sunday with my brother-in-law and nephew. Problem is I've never been there. I've got a 14' flat bottom with a long tail go-devil (can't walk 'cause of bad knees). Could someone give me some guidance as to the location of the different boat ramps. We'll be going out in the afternoon to avoid stumbling around in the dark. Not sure we'll even set up to hunt but we need to find a central location (he's in SLC and I'm in Brigham) that we can meet once in a while and hunt together.Here is the only map I can find.http://wildlife.utah.gov/images/fbmap.gif 
Thanks for any help you can give.

P.S. if someone who knows the area want to go for a boat ride Sunday, let me know and maybe we can hook up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There is a boat ramp from the WEst Bountiful side by crossing over Legacy at 5th S head north from there (west of Legacy) turn left between the lake and dump and that takes you right to the ramp. Don't know where to go from there, but there is the ramp.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

give this a whirl..

http://www.utahbirds.org/counties/davis ... tonBay.htm


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Take the Farmington/Lagoon exit off of I-15. Take the frontage road south to the overpass. Turn right on the overpass (Glover Lane I believe). Follow that road until you pass a house set back in the trees on the left hand side. The next left will be the main road into Farmington Bay. If you follow the road all the way to the end, the main boat launch is at the end of that road on the right hand side. there is also a boat launch midway down the main road that will let you launch onto the "rest pond" area. You can hunt that whole eastern shore and if you go to the end of the road, that launch takes you out into the "turpin" unit. Good hunting in both areas from what I've seen in my time spent out there. Good luck.... hope checking out the new area turns out well for you.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Stay out of the northwest corner of Riverrats "rest pond" water. Seriously 
the northwest corner of what is called Unit 1 at farmington is no hunting no tresspassing.

other than that knock yourself out


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Stay out of the northwest corner of Riverrats "rest pond" water. Seriously
> the northwest corner of what is called Unit 1 at farmington is no hunting no tresspassing.
> 
> other than that knock yourself out


How far is it exactly? Isn't it 600 feet out from the road or something? I forget how far that wooden post is down the dike.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> the northwest corner of Unit 1 is no hunting *no tresspassing*.


I've seen several boats cut the corner already this year, some by over 100 yds :evil: 


Riverrat77 said:


> How far is it exactly? Isn't it 600 feet out from the road or something? I forget how far that wooden post is down the dike.


It streches about a 1/2 mile east from the dike and obviously from the airboat launch north. It's clearly marked but I'd suggest staying away from it altogether and putting in in Turpin instead. Everyone else does so it must be good :mrgreen:


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

So if I read this correctly, there is a boat launch into the rest area?
My normal stomping grounds being the Public Shooting Grounds, they leave no doubt about what is open and what is not. Sounds like it's not so easy at FB.
Thanks for the response, always like to see new marsh.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The rest pond has sings going across the pond. so you will be able to see what the rest pond and what not. it pretty easy to understand when you get there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

357bob said:


> So if I read this correctly, there is a boat launch into the rest area?


Yeah, thats right but its a HUGE pond compared to the rest area at Public.... so most of the birds stay close to the main road and you have to do the work to pull them away from the huge flock over to that east shore... its not ever easy but its very doable when things are right. Good luck man... hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just look for thousands of ducks on the water and you will know exactly where the rest pond boundaries are.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

357bob said:


> So if I read this correctly, there is a boat launch into the rest area?


I wish I was smart enough to know how to post pics to make this easy. There is a ramp to put in on Unit 1 directly across from the airboat ramp (The star in the middle of the dike on your link). You don't actually put in the rest area (as trespassing is not allowed). You put in just south of it. Looking at the map you linked to, imagine a line from that star to the "Unit 1" label. Then imagine another from there to the right star (of the 3 in a row at the north end of the unit). That's _basically_ the boundary for the rest area. As has been said - very well marked and lots of birds. Anything east or south is open. As I said before, I think you'll do better on Turpin (unless you're in layouts). Turpin's ramp is at that last parking lot (Turpin's NE corner)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wingmanck said:


> wileywapati said:
> 
> 
> > the northwest corner of Unit 1 is no hunting *no tresspassing*.
> ...


Maybe I have taken this too far, I am not very familiar with the area, but when you say boats it seems fairly safe to say that it is a body of water and we know from our ruling this summer that there are no restrictions on teh soil under a body of water; how can that be private? I can see it being a rest area/no access, but how can any contiguous body of water be private? Just a sincere question, not trying to cross anyone.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

HUGE with the ruling that passed you pose a good question. I guess they could change the signs to say no hunting ( which they do ) or just have it understood that in the boundary of a WMA the biologists reserve the right to reserve area's for this purpose weather it be dry land water or marsh.

The bigger point to the subject is that area's like this are needed and I know that you understand that.

BOB launch your boat and head southeast and you won't have any problem. If you happen to veer over to the west side of this unit you will be near what me and my friends refer to as idiot dike. The hunting ain't much from a boat over here but you will definately be entertained.

The cover on the south end of the unit is pretty sparse in the area's I used to like to sneak in to on this pond but if you go in the afternoon and head more to the southeast you should be able to find a place to set up.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

I tried hunting unit 1 for the first time on tuesday afternoon. It is very easy to see where the rest area boundary is there are white signs in the water letting you know. Those birds really know where not to fly!! In the five hours I was there i did not see a bird get close enough to any part of the east shore. Of course there was a couple of skybusters set up on the island in the far north east corner that took a few 100 yard shots. I would venture to say the conditions have to be pretty darn perfect for anyone to have any success on unit 1

P.S. Thanks to whoever jumped and missed a perfect drake redhead. It flew right into me, from behind and I puffed him. He will be going on the wall


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice man!!! There are some gorgeous birds to be had out there for sure!!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> HUGE with the ruling that passed you pose a good question. I guess they could change the signs to say no hunting ( which they do ) or just have it understood that in the boundary of a WMA the biologists reserve the right to reserve area's for this purpose weather it be dry land water or marsh.


I am with you, I understood it to be privately owned property; I did not catch that the restricted area was the rest area; all clear now, clear as the FB water.


----------

